# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  خواب ممنوع!خوابیدن فقط به مدت 4 ساعت

## tataloo

سلام.چطور میشه قید خوابو زد من میخام از 24 ساعت فقط 4 ساعت بخابم که اونم از ساعت 8 صبح تا 12 ظهره و شبا بیدار بمونم چون شب بهتر میتونم درس بخونم صبح تا ظهر کلا بیحالم و حس خوندن نیس پس چه بهتر که اون تایمو بخابم حالا من میخام تایم خوابمو فقط 4 ساعت کنم و باقی روزو بیدار بمونم.کسی هست اینجا که تایم خوابش کم باشه و یا شب بیدار باشه بخونه؟واسه اینکه کم بخابم و در کنارش انرژیمم حفظ بشه و خسته نشم چی بخورم خوبه و چیکار کنم که انرژِی کم نیارم؟لطفا کسی راه حلی داره بگه

----------


## maria_sbz

> سلام.چطور میشه قید خوابو زد من میخام از 24 ساعت فقط 4 ساعت بخابم که اونم از ساعت 8 صبح تا 12 ظهره و شبا بیدار بمونم چون شب بهتر میتونم درس بخونم صبح تا ظهر کلا بیحالم و حس خوندن نیس پس چه بهتر که اون تایمو بخابم حالا من میخام تایم خوابمو فقط 4 ساعت کنم و باقی روزو بیدار بمونم.کسی هست اینجا که تایم خوابش کم باشه و یا شب بیدار باشه بخونه؟واسه اینکه کم بخابم و در کنارش انرژیمم حفظ بشه و خسته نشم چی بخورم خوبه و چیکار کنم که انرژِی کم نیارم؟لطفا کسی راه حلی داره بگه


*
اخه چرا خواب ممنوووووووووع؟
من فقط دیدم یه نفر اینجا نوشته بود که 20 ساعت درس میخونه  
2 ساعت میخوابه!
دو ساعتشم کارای وغیره 
البته دیگه الان نمیدونم موفق شدن یا نه چون سالهای پیش نوشته بودن و دیگه هم انجمن نمیان فک کنم چون ازشون پرسیدم چجوری به این مرحله رسیدن اما جوابی نگرفتم!

ولی به نظرم نمیشهههههههههههه 
مغز این کشش رو داره اخهههههههههههه ؟

بدن فرد بالغ به 6 یا 7 ساعت خواب لازم داره 
چرا نظم بدن رو بهم میریزین اخه 
هوووففف بابا عوض این تصمیمات فضایی برین از همون فرصتی که دارین استفاده کنین مفید درس بخونین  
بسه خسته شدیم دیگه  یکم مطالب مفید بذارین انجمن  عوض راه کار خواستن برای تصمیمات فضایی* 

*حتی بر فرض که این کار بشه 
همینجوری که نمیتونی از همین الان بدنت رو سازگار کنی که 4 ساعت فقط بخوابی 
مدت زمان لازمه تا بدن عادت کنه 
با این کارها الان فقط کیفیت مطالعه رو میارین پایین همین 
ساعت مطالعه مهم نیییییییییییییییییست 
کیفیت مهمهههههههههههههه 
شما همون تایم مخصوص بدنت رو بخواب و استراحت کن عوضش تایم درسی رو تندرست و با حوصله بشین سردرست 

بابا یه کار کوچیک رو ترک کردنش طول میکشه و حالا چه برسه به خوابیدن 

* :Yahoo (21): والا داداش من بخاطر شغلش کم میخوابه  :Yahoo (21):  هنوزم عادت نکرده به این کم خوابیدنه ! 
*شما چجوری میخوایین تو مدت کم خودتون رو عادت بدین اخه 


* :Yahoo (21): دلم پر بود هووووووففف 

*دوست عزیز خواهشا عوض این تصمیمات فضایی بشین سر وقت مطالعه ات خوب و با کیفیت مطالعه ات رو انجام بده*  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## amaz

> سلام.چطور میشه قید خوابو زد من میخام از 24 ساعت فقط 4 ساعت بخابم که اونم از ساعت 8 صبح تا 12 ظهره و شبا بیدار بمونم چون شب بهتر میتونم درس بخونم صبح تا ظهر کلا بیحالم و حس خوندن نیس پس چه بهتر که اون تایمو بخابم حالا من میخام تایم خوابمو فقط 4 ساعت کنم و باقی روزو بیدار بمونم.کسی هست اینجا که تایم خوابش کم باشه و یا شب بیدار باشه بخونه؟واسه اینکه کم بخابم و در کنارش انرژیمم حفظ بشه و خسته نشم چی بخورم خوبه و چیکار کنم که انرژِی کم نیارم؟لطفا کسی راه حلی داره بگه


داداش داری خیلی خیلی اشتباه میزنی  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Ali.psy

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط tataloo


سلام.چطور میشه قید خوابو زد من میخام از 24 ساعت فقط 4 ساعت بخابم که اونم از ساعت 8 صبح تا 12 ظهره و شبا بیدار بمونم چون شب بهتر میتونم درس بخونم صبح تا ظهر کلا بیحالم و حس خوندن نیس پس چه بهتر که اون تایمو بخابم حالا من میخام تایم خوابمو فقط 4 ساعت کنم و باقی روزو بیدار بمونم.کسی هست اینجا که تایم خوابش کم باشه و یا شب بیدار باشه بخونه؟واسه اینکه کم بخابم و در کنارش انرژیمم حفظ بشه و خسته نشم چی بخورم خوبه و چیکار کنم که انرژِی کم نیارم؟لطفا کسی راه حلی داره بگه



سلام میشه بگید از حرفای چه کسی و اصلا چیشده که فک کنی با 4 ساعت حله؟؟*

----------


## Phenotype_2

از خابت بزنی از یادگیریت زدی. اونی ک تلاش میکنه تنها 4 ساعت بخابه شبیه اونیه ک تلاش داره با دستاش راه بره. باید حدود 8 ساعت در شبانه روز بخابی. کمتر خابیدن ب ظاهر فرصت بیشتری در شبانه روز بدست میده ولی در عمل، کارکرد زهن و بدن رو مختل میکنه. بدون خاب ب اندازه سرعت تخریب از بازسازی بیشتره. بهتره روزا درس بخونی و شبا بخابی. 

عمیقن توصیه میکنم این کارو نکنی. غیر ممکنه نتیجه بگیری؛ از محالاته.

----------


## amaz

ببین این همه آدم دارن میگن این حرکت رو نکن.  :Yahoo (21):  به خدا من از اون دسته آدمایی نیستم که توی اون یکی پستت بگم امید به درد نخوره و اینا. به امیدت و ارادت احترام میذارم ولی داری مسیر رو خیلی اشتباه میری و اتفاقاً مسیریه که خودم رفتم و میدونم تهش درّس. همین الان این فکرو که زیر 8 ساعت بخوابی از سرت بیرون کن و از این انجمن هم برو بیرون و به کارت برس  :Yahoo (1):  :Yahoo (12):

----------


## zhi.a

:Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  نمیدونم چی باید بگم! ://///
خواب ممنوع؟! :/ 
مغزت و جسمت عمرا یاری کنه :Yahoo (21): 
با احتمال منفی بی نهایت نتیجه میده  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## tataloo

> *
> 
> 
> سلام میشه بگید از حرفای چه کسی و اصلا چیشده که فک کنی با 4 ساعت حله؟؟*


دکتر عطایی این حرکتو کرده بودن و بنظرم خوب اومد ایشون تایم خوابش از 8 صبح تا 12 ظهر بود و کلا 4 ساعت میخابن همیشه منم گفتم شاید این روش خوب باشه وقتی یکی بتونه انجامش بده طبیعتا بقیه هم باید بتونن

----------


## Ngizz

من کاری به کم خوابیدنه ندارم چون سیستم بدنی هرکس متفاوته مثلا بابای من از بچگی پنج ساعت اینا می‌خوابیده الانم همونه یه معلم فیزیک تو شهرمون هست ببین 80 به بالا سنشه یعنی از زمان کنکور مامان من تاحالا معلمه و خودش میگه من از موقعی خودمو شناختم فقط 3 ساعت در شبانه روز میخوابیدم اصلا نمیتونم بیشتر. حرف من اینه داداش میدونی دقیقا چه ساعتی میخوای بخوابی؟! 8تا 12؟! کنکور تجربی از 8 تا 12:10 هست میخوای چطوری روز کنکور خوابتو تنظیم کنی؟! مغزت به خواب این ساعت عادت میکنه سر جلسه هم خسته ای چون شب قبلش خوابت نمی‌بره درست به نظرم یکم رو ساعت خوابت فکر کن حداقل 3 بخواب تا 7مثلا  :Yahoo (35): بعد تا 12 درسای سبک و عمومی اینا بخون قبلش یه دوش بگیر خلاصه یه کاری کن

----------


## amaz

> من کاری به کم خوابیدنه ندارم چون سیستم بدنی هرکس متفاوته مثلا بابای من از بچگی پنج ساعت اینا می‌خوابیده الانم همونه یه معلم فیزیک تو شهرمون هست ببین 80 به بالا سنشه یعنی از زمان کنکور مامان من تاحالا معلمه و خودش میگه من از موقعی خودمو شناختم فقط 3 ساعت در شبانه روز میخوابیدم اصلا نمیتونم بیشتر. حرف من اینه داداش میدونی دقیقا چه ساعتی میخوای بخوابی؟! 8تا 12؟! کنکور تجربی از 8 تا 12:10 هست میخوای چطوری روز کنکور خوابتو تنظیم کنی؟! مغزت به خواب این ساعت عادت میکنه سر جلسه هم خسته ای چون شب قبلش خوابت نمی‌بره درست به نظرم یکم رو ساعت خوابت فکر کن حداقل 3 بخواب تا 7مثلا بعد تا 12 درسای سبک و عمومی اینا بخون قبلش یه دوش بگیر خلاصه یه کاری کن


نکته اینجاست درسته خداوند یا انتخاب طبیعی یا هرچی بعضی هارو طوری قرار داده که نیاز خوابشون کمتره ولی باید به این نکته توجه کنیم که کمتر خوابیدن لزوماً یک فضیلت محسوب نمیشه و اونی که 5 ساعت می خوابه نسبت به اون کسی که 8 ساعت می خوابه به خودی خود هیچ برتری نداره.
و نکته ی دوم اینکه باید توجه کنیم آیا اون هایی که به گفته ی خودشون کم می خوابن آیا واقعا کم می خوابن؟! آیا اگه یکسال در شرایط آزمایشگاهی و علمی قرار بگیرن همونقدر که خودشون میگن می خوابن و آیا امواج مغزیشون شبیه انسانی هست که 8 ساعت یا بیشتر می خوابه یا نه؟! و در نهایت اصلا چه دلیلی داره به ما بگن که 3 ساعت می خوابن.  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21): 
به نظر شخصی من انسانی که 3 یا 4 ساعت بخوابه وجود نداره. حالا هرچقدر هم که خودش ادعا کنه. به نظرم میتونم تو آزمایشگاه و در شرایط علمی و کنترل شده دست اون فرد رو رو کنم.   :Yahoo (2): 
حالا باز 5 ساعت یه چیزی.
دوستان در نهایت نمی دونم انجمن اجازه میدم اینو ارسال کنم یا نه ولی اینو ببینید. زیرنویس فارسی هم داره...
https://www.ted.com/talks/matt_walke...our_superpower
پ.ن: زیرنویسش رو از پایین قسمت تنظیمات(اون چرخ دنده) فعال کنید.

----------


## AmirXD

سلام
من که فکر نمیکنم ۴ ساعت خوابیدن اصلا کار درستی باشه
بدن انسان به طور متوسط ۸ ساعت خواب نیاز داره حتی اخیرا یه ویدیو از تد دیدم( فکر کنم همین لینکی که دوستمون amaz گذاشتن هست) که کسی که تحقیقات انجام داده بود به این نتیجه رسیده بودن کم خوابیدن در روز مشکلات زیادی رو ایجاد می‌کنه یکیش همین سطح یادگیریه که میاد پایین حالا دیگه ۴ ساعت خوابیدن اونم تو تایمی که اکثر مشاوران کنکور میگن اون تایم بیدار باشین به نظرم کار درستی نیست
نظری هم در مورد کسایی که میگن ما کمتر از فلان ساعت می‌خوابیم ندارم

----------


## Ngizz

> نکته اینجاست درسته خداوند یا انتخاب طبیعی یا هرچی بعضی هارو طوری قرار داده که نیاز خوابشون کمتره ولی باید به این نکته توجه کنیم که کمتر خوابیدن لزوماً یک فضیلت محسوب نمیشه و اونی که 5 ساعت می خوابه نسبت به اون کسی که 8 ساعت می خوابه به خودی خود هیچ برتری نداره.
> و نکته ی دوم اینکه باید توجه کنیم آیا اون هایی که به گفته ی خودشون کم می خوابن آیا واقعا کم می خوابن؟! آیا اگه یکسال در شرایط آزمایشگاهی و علمی قرار بگیرن همونقدر که خودشون میگن می خوابن و آیا امواج مغزیشون شبیه انسانی هست که 8 ساعت یا بیشتر می خوابه یا نه؟! و در نهایت اصلا چه دلیلی داره به ما بگن که 3 ساعت می خوابن. 
> به نظر شخصی من انسانی که 3 یا 4 ساعت بخوابه وجود نداره. حالا هرچقدر هم که خودش ادعا کنه. به نظرم میتونم تو آزمایشگاه و در شرایط علمی و کنترل شده دست اون فرد رو رو کنم.  
> حالا باز 5 ساعت یه چیزی.
> دوستان در نهایت نمی دونم انجمن اجازه میدم اینو ارسال کنم یا نه ولی اینو ببینید. زیرنویس فارسی هم داره...
> https://www.ted.com/talks/matt_walke...our_superpower
> پ.ن: زیرنویسش رو از پایین قسمت تنظیمات(اون چرخ دنده) فعال کنید.


خب درسته خیلی غیر عادی هست ولی لزوما به معنای نشدن نیست. همین آدم 80 و خرده ای ساله که میگم 3 ساعت می‌خوابه مدرک دکترا و فوق و آیلتس زبان داره  :Yahoo (21):  با این سن گفته بود من بعضی وقتا میرم سر کلاس زبان با بچه های 13،14 ساله میشینم که زبان یادم نره. خب این یعنی کلا انسان عادی نیست که تو این سن و سال این همه موفقیت داره

----------


## rogi

> سلام
> من که فکر نمیکنم ۴ ساعت خوابیدن اصلا کار درستی باشه
> بدن انسان به طور متوسط ۸ ساعت خواب نیاز داره حتی اخیرا یه ویدیو از تد دیدم( فکر کنم همین لینکی که دوستمون amaz گذاشتن هست) که کسی که تحقیقات انجام داده بود به این نتیجه رسیده بودن کم خوابیدن در روز مشکلات زیادی رو ایجاد می‌کنه یکیش همین سطح یادگیریه که میاد پایین حالا دیگه ۴ ساعت خوابیدن اونم تو تایمی که اکثر مشاوران کنکور میگن اون تایم بیدار باشین به نظرم کار درستی نیست
> نظری هم در مورد کسایی که میگن ما کمتر از فلان ساعت می‌خوابیم ندارم


یکی از بچه هایسایت نوشته بود،از خرداد یهو حدودا ۳ ،۴ ساعت میخوابیده ...از فک کنم ۷۰۰۰۰شده ۱۵۰۰۰

----------


## amaz

> خب درسته خیلی غیر عادی هست ولی لزوما به معنای نشدن نیست. همین آدم 80 و خرده ای ساله که میگم 3 ساعت می‌خوابه مدرک دکترا و فوق و آیلتس زبان داره  با این سن گفته بود من بعضی وقتا میرم سر کلاس زبان با بچه های 13،14 ساله میشینم که زبان یادم نره. خب این یعنی کلا انسان عادی نیست که تو این سن و سال این همه موفقیت داره


باشه ولی من بازم قبول ندارم. مردم داستان هایی در مورد خواب میسازن. مثلاً می گفتن لئوناردو داوینچی 2 ساعت در روز می خوابه (فردی که میگن باهوش ترین انسان در طول تاریخ بشریت بوده!!!) بعد یکی از دوستان رفت به طور مستقیم موزه ی لوور در پاریس و تحقیقات وسیعی انجام داد فهمید که نه مثل تمام انسان های عادی می خوابیده.  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Mobin.

تو همین تایم انجمنتو درس بخون . نمیخواد واسه ما ایلان ماسک بشی :Yahoo (20):

----------


## B.R

الان درحال حاضر میانگین ساعت مطالعه ات چقده ؟

----------


## Shiva80

سلام 
ببین اولا  پائین اوردن ساعت خواب توی یه بازه زمانی کوتاه شاید امکان پذیر باشه ولی در نهایت چند روز دووم میاری 
دوما من به شخصه تو یک ماه تونستم خوابمو از ۷/۳۰ ساعت برسونم به ۶/۳۰ ولی با زجر و بدبختی (تازه الانم بعضی وقتا چرت میزنم)
سوما شما اگه در. طول روز ۷ ساعت بخوابی ۳ ساعت کار های روزانه ات رو انجام بدی در نهایت ۱۴ ساعت زمان مطالعه خواهی داشت که اگه مفید بخونی عالیهههههه
چهارم اینکه دوست عزیز از تایمایی که هدر میدی پای گوشی تلویزیون و خیلی چیزای دیگه بزن درس بخون ولی از خوابت نزن
 امیدوارم موفق باشی

----------


## Ali.psy

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط tataloo


دکتر عطایی این حرکتو کرده بودن و بنظرم خوب اومد ایشون تایم خوابش از 8 صبح تا 12 ظهر بود و کلا 4 ساعت میخابن همیشه منم گفتم شاید این روش خوب باشه وقتی یکی بتونه انجامش بده طبیعتا بقیه هم باید بتونن


نه اصلا لزومی نداره همه بتونن...تفاوتهای فردی داریم همه چیز شخصیه و شرایط متفاوتی هرکسی داره*

----------


## Mysterious

*این کار بزرگترین ضربه رو به جسم و مغز میزنه!
اول شب بیداری بعد ۴ ساعت خوابیدن
شدنیه ولی نه تو یه ماه دو ماه چون بدن واکنش نشون میده به این تغییر
بهتره ۷ ساعت(۱۰ تا ۵) استراحت کامل داشته باشی اینجوری ۱۷ ساعتم تو روز تایم دارید 
خواهشا دنبال دوپینگ نباشید که شدنی نیست ۱۲ ساعت مفیده مفید تا روز کنکورم بخونید عالیه
*

----------


## tataloo

> *این کار بزرگترین ضربه رو به جسم و مغز میزنه!
> اول شب بیداری بعد ۴ ساعت خوابیدن
> شدنیه ولی نه تو یه ماه دو ماه چون بدن واکنش نشون میده به این تغییر
> بهتره ۷ ساعت(۱۰ تا ۵) استراحت کامل داشته باشی اینجوری ۱۷ ساعتم تو روز تایم دارید 
> خواهشا دنبال دوپینگ نباشید که شدنی نیست ۱۲ ساعت مفیده مفید تا روز کنکورم بخونید عالیه
> *


اوکی پس خوابو همون 7 ساعت میزارم بجاش از تایم گوشی و تلویزیون و...کم میکنم.یبار امتحان کردم تا شبم کلا بیحال بودم و حوصله هیچی نداشتم نمیشه از تایم خواب زد باید بجاش کلا گوشی و نتو قطع کنم خود به خود باقی تایما درست میشه

----------


## genzo

سلان خسته نباشید 
خواب یکی از مهمترین موارد تو زندگی هر شخصه 
راستش یه سری یادگیری ها تو خواب انجمام میشه 
و انرژی مغز تو اون تایم تامین میشه 
حداقل خواب دیگع باید 6 باشه

----------


## Morvarid80

۴ ساعت که نه
ولی خوابتو راحت میتونی ۶ ساعت کنی
راهکار خاصیم نداره والا.... اصلا خواب خواب میاره یه مدت ۶ ساعت بخواب ببین چجور راحت عادتت میشه

----------


## anis79

چرا  روز بخوابی؟
شب بخواب . شب بهتر یاد میگیرمو این حرفا رو بزار کنار  :Yahoo (75): 
۱۲ شب بخواب تا ۶ صبح
بیدار شدی حتما صبحانه بخور و خفن بخون  :Yahoo (3):

----------


## iwasaswimmer

> اوکی پس خوابو همون 7 ساعت میزارم بجاش از تایم گوشی و تلویزیون و...کم میکنم.یبار امتحان کردم تا شبم کلا بیحال بودم و حوصله هیچی نداشتم نمیشه از تایم خواب زد باید بجاش کلا گوشی و نتو قطع کنم خود به خود باقی تایما درست میشه


شما میخواستی از خوابت بزنی که تلوزیون ببینی؟  :Yahoo (13):

----------


## tataloo

> شما میخواستی از خوابت بزنی که تلوزیون ببینی؟


نه من اصلا تلویزیون نمیبینم بعد از یسال رفتم سراغ تلویزیون اونم تو عید بود پایتختو دیدم.کلا میونه ای با تلویزیون ندارم من

----------


## parisa-konkoori

*بچه ها چرا اینجوری میگین؟ چه اشکالی داره ادم برای رسیدن به هدفش کمتر بخوابه؟ به نظرتون اگه کسی به مدت 80 روز فقط 4 ساعت بخوابه در شبانه روز  خدایی نکرده چیزیش میشه یا میمیره؟ نه اینجوری نیست .*

----------


## amaz

> *بچه ها چرا اینجوری میگین؟ چه اشکالی داره ادم برای رسیدن به هدفش کمتر بخوابه؟ به نظرتون اگه کسی به مدت 80 روز فقط 4 ساعت بخوابه در شبانه روز  خدایی نکرده چیزیش میشه یا میمیره؟ نه اینجوری نیست .*


بله. نخوابیدن باعث زوال عقل میشه. یه مریضی هم هست اسمشو الان یادم نیست ولی میتونم با رفرنس و مدرک بگم طرف نمی تونه بخوابه و بعد چند سال واقعا میمیره.  :Yahoo (43):  :Yahoo (43):  :Yahoo (43): 
البته من نمی تونم بیام تو زندگی شما و شمارو کنترل کنم و اما شاکراً اما کفورا ولی لطفا اگه می خواید خودکشی کنید با کلمات قلمبه سلمبه به اسم «هدف» و «تلاش» و «اراده» جار نزنید  :Yahoo (43):  :Yahoo (43):  :Yahoo (43):  :Yahoo (43):

----------

